# Grease Bearings



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I was going to grease the bearing and I read somewhere that the seals need to be replaced as well when greasing. Does anyone know before I start tearing all that apart what the seal number or size I need...or can I use the old ones. I don't want to make 20 trips to the store. When I did the last TT ---I used the same ones-but I didn't think to replace them----live and learn!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kevin,

You should not have to change the seals everytime you add grease. At least through the zerks. If you tear it down and remove the seals, I would not put the old ones back.

Check your axles though... I believe some of the Outbacks have 'No Maintainence' bearings.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Since the outback does not come with a jack & the wheels must be pulled to access the zerk, etc. (hub cover is held on by rim). How are you lifting the outback? One wheel at a time?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Dreamtimers said:


> Since the outback does not come with a jack & the wheels must be pulled to access the zerk, etc. (hub cover is held on by rim). How are you lifting the outback? One wheel at a time?
> [snapback]114787[/snapback]​


You shouldn't need to pull the wheel to access the zerk fittings. There is a rubber dust cap that covers the center section of the hub. Simply remove this cover, there is your zerk, add your grease, and replace the cap.

If yours doesn't have the rubber boots, it is the first time I've heard of it.

Tim


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Ditto what hoseman said! You only need to replace the seal when you remove the hub to inspect the brakes etc.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Remove the rubber dust cap, put grease in via the zerk fitting. Seal will not need replacing. Replace dust cap. It is about a 10-15min job.

Thor


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

If your outback is a 2004, it's time to pull the hubs, inspect the brakes and repack the bearings IMO. Mine are due to be done soon too.

ALKO says this should be done once a year or after a certain mileage which I can't remember














. I got the seals for mine at a utility trailer dealer/service center, along with cotter pins they cost me 11 dollars. I had to get a seal puller to get the old ones out and the were destroyed when I removed them.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

camping479 said:


> If your outback is a 2004, it's time to pull the hubs, inspect the brakes and repack the bearings IMO. Mine are due to be done soon too.
> 
> [snapback]115060[/snapback]​


Good point, Mike. Since we are just barely into our 3rd camping season, I'll put this on the list to complete before next year.

Randy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Correct procedure is to rotate the wheel as grease is injected into the Zerk for equal distribution.

I use a floor jack and jack up under the axle/leaf spring for each wheel in turn.

If it is 3 years old I would pull it all apart to inspect the brakes and I would also replace the seals at that time.


----------



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

Here I thought I was crazy. I don't have zerks. I have plastic hub caps that require you to remove the wheel to get to the bearings. There is not a plastic/rubber cap to remove.

I'm going to take mine in to get them all repacked and the brakes adjusted and cleaned.

My boat trailer has buddy bearings. I know how to grease those. The TT is not the same.


----------

